# chytrids or parasites danger, Help.



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Ok, I just setup a 55 gallon tank with a water feature about two weeks ago. Yesterday my coworker put his small wild cought turtle in the water feature. It was in there for 20 mins max, I took it out and put it back into its original enclosure. My question is, would this leave Salmonella behind in the water feature, and if so, what do I do about it? I want to put some frogs in in a few months, and I don't want them dieing of Salmonella. THanks.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I don't think salmonella affects frogs. My old Xenopus ate raw meat and fish, no "stomach aches." Plus, I thought virtually all herps can carry it. 
The real danger, if its a WC turtle, it could have brought in some chytrids or parasites. 

I would sterilize the whole thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

Is there anyway to sterilize the whole thing without tearing it apart?

Thanks


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

In a word, no. Mind if I ask why you let someone put a WC animal in it?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Just as an FYI, amphibians can also carry salmonella. It can be part of the normal gut flora and fauna. 

Depending on how long the turtle has been in captivity and how it has been kept the risk of chytrid may (and I heavily stress may) be low because if it was in captivity and kept with a water temp in the low 80s F and a basking site that runs into the low 90s the turtle may not carry the parasite, however this does not prevent the animal from being a potential contaminent for other pathogens. 
If you are concerned about chytrid, you can get the temp of the vivarium up to 98 F for at least 16 hours you may be able eliminate any risk of this pathogen. 

Ed


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

wow he just put his turtle in your tank!?!?!?!
what a jerk


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

He just kinda put it in while I was preping a lab, and next thing I know this little cute turlte, i think its an eastern painted turtle?? was in my water feature. Oh well. It was kinda cute, and I almost considered leaving it there, until it starting ripping up my new aquatic plants.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

Ed said:


> Depending on how long the turtle has been in captivity and how it has been kept the risk of chytrid may (and I heavily stress may) be low because if it was in captivity and kept with a water temp in the low 80s F and a basking site that runs into the low 90s the turtle may not carry the parasite, however this does not prevent the animal from being a potential contaminent for other pathogens.
> If you are concerned about chytrid, you can get the temp of the vivarium up to 98 F for at least 16 hours you may be able eliminate any risk of this pathogen.
> 
> Ed


Well the turlte has been with us for 2 or 1 1/2 months. It doesnt bask. Its always in the water, ALWAYS. But there is a basking light. I imagine the temps get pretty high. Its tank mate, a similar sized red neck turtle does a superman pose under the basking light.

I'll see what I can do to raise the temp. Oh boy.
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

How long can these nasties live without a host though?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I believe up to 2 years in moist soil.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The actual length is unknown but at this time, it is being considered that once it invades a site it does not leave that site....

You need to stick a thermometer in the water to see the temps. I suspect that it may not above 80 F. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2005)

What if I put in 30% H2O2? Would this kill the plants, or just kinda hurt them. The hydrogen peroxide would become water over time. What do you guys think. Surely that will kill it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

liquid disinfection where there is a lot of organic substrate or material is not effective as the liquid disinfectant usually cannot penetrate the substrate sufficiently to disinfect the material and with H2O2, there are a lot of substances and enzymes that catalyze its breakdown rendering it ineffective.

Ed


----------

